# 320Ubh



## ssamiamm (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone out there with a 320UBH?? We just picked ours up this week - we love the floor plan and bought it solely based on this. Was difficult to find anyone with opinions on this trailer so can we get some pros and cons that you all have for future owners or newbies like me?


----------

